# μανουσάκι



## nickel (May 28, 2013)

(Αφιερωμένο, ξέρει αυτός, με αφορμή ετούτο.)

Για το μανουσάκι ο Πάπυρος λέει:

*μανουσάκι*
το· 1. κοινή ονομασία τού φυτού _Viola odorata_· 2. κοινή ονομασία τού ποώδους διακοσμητικού φυτού Νάρκισσος ο κυπελλοφόρος.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Πιθ. < μσν. μαμουσάγκιον, παρεφθαρμένη αραβ. λ. (πρβλ. τουρκ. me- nekše «μενεξές»)].

Το ΛΝΕΓ αφήνει στην μπάντα τον μενεξέ (σημ. 1 του ΠαπΛεξ) και γράφει:
*μανουσάκι (το)* {χωρ. γεν.} το ζαμπάκι (βλ.λ.).
[ΕΤΥΜ. < αρμ. _manušag _«βιολέτα» < περσ. _vanafšak_].
(Βελτιωμένη ετυμολογία. Παλιά έλεγε ότι είναι υποκοριστικό του Μανούσου.)

*ζαμπάκι (το)* {ζαμπακ-ιού | -ιών} (λαϊκ.) ποικιλία τού φυτού νάρκισσος, με μικρότερα άνθη ΣΥΝ. μανουσάκι. [ΕΤΥΜ < τουρκ. zambak].

Γιά κοίτα, να μην έχει γενική _μανουσακιών_ παρά τα ευρήματα (_εμπορίας ζώντων πουλερικών, αυγών, αμυγδάλων και μανουσακιών | με μυρίπνοες ανάσες μανουσακιών | όταν γλυκαίνεται από τη μυρωδιά των μανουσακιών | Το άρωμα των μανουσακιών (ναρκίσσων)_) και να έχει το ζαμπάκι!

Ε, και λίγη Βικιπαίδεια:
*ο Νάρκισσος ο κυπελλοφόρος*, γνωστότερο με τα ονόματα *ζαμπάκι, τσαμπάκι, μανουσάκι* ή *βούτσινο* που απαντάται απαντά σε πολλές ποικιλίες. Είναι ο κατ΄ εξοχήν Νάρκισσος των αρχαίων Ελλήνων από τον οποίο και κατασκεύαζαν το «ναρκίσσινο μύρο». Αυτό το είδος φθάνει σε ύψος τα 40 εκατοστά, ο δε ανθοφόρος κλώνος του φέρει δέσμη 8-10 άνθη λευκά με το ανώτερο σημείο της στεφάνης κιτρινωπό.

Το *μανουσάκι*, ο *νάρκισσος ο κυπελλοφόρος* είναι στο σύστημα του Λινναίου *Narcissus tazetta*, όπου το _tazetta_ είναι από το ιταλικό _tazzetta_, κυπελλάκι. Ναι, είναι ο νάρκισσος των αρχαίων. Ο Διοσκουρίδης τον περιγράφει: «εφ’ ού άνθος λευκόν εν μέσω δέ κοίλον έχον κροκοειδές».

Ο *daffodil* των Άγγλων δεν είναι (εδώ και μερικούς αιώνες) ο ασφόδελος ή ασφοδελός (το νεκρολούλουδο) [Θέλει διόρθωση εδώ η Ματζέντα], αλλά ο *νάρκισσος ο ψευδονάρκισσος* (*wild daffodil*).

Τι λέει η Wikipedia για το μανουσάκι;

_Narcissus tazetta_ (*Paperwhite, Bunch-flowered Narcissus, Chinese Sacred Lily, Joss flower*)…
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissus_tazetta

Τα αγγλικά ονόματα δεν μου κάνουν για το δικό μας μανουσάκι. Tazetta daffodils και tazetta narcissi θα μου άρεσαν περισσότερο. 

Από το OED:
1956 C. Mackenzie _Thin Ice_ iii. 36 The rising sun lighted a green plain covered with tazetta narcissus. 1977 Chicago Tribune 2 Oct. xi. 13/2 Midseason.‥ Short-cupped daffodils; poeticus narcissus; jonquils; tazetta daffodils.

Μα δείτε τον αγγλικό _daffodil_. Πόση διαφορά έχει από το μανουσάκι;
http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/life/Narcissus_pseudonarcissus

Μανουσάκια και daffodils και νάρκισσοι των ποιητών.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissus_(plant)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissus_pseudonarcissus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissus_tazetta
http://laspistasteria.wordpress.com/2010/01/20/narcissus-tazetta/
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Νάρκισσος_(βοτανική)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asphodelus


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2013)




----------



## daeman (May 28, 2013)

...
Black Narcissus - Joe Henderson







Flora Purim with Joe Henderson (_Encounter_)


----------



## sarant (May 28, 2013)

Όπως πασούμι και τσαρδί, παρόλο που τα πασουμάκι και τσαρδάκι δεν ήταν υποκοριστικά, έτσι και στα ηπειρώτικα (τουλάχιστον) τα μανουσάκια λέγονται μανούσια.


----------



## cougr (May 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...]Μα δείτε τον αγγλικό _daffodil_. Πόση διαφορά έχει από το μανουσάκι;
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/life/Narcissus_pseudonarcissus[...]



Στο άπειρο μάτι η προφανής διαφορά είναι το μέγεθός τους. Τα μανουσάκια είναι πολύ μικρότερα.


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2013)

...
How to pronounce "Narcissus". Με ηχώ, φυσικά. 





_Echo and Narcissus_, John William Waterhouse
http://www.wikipaintings.org/en/john-william-waterhouse/echo-and-narcissus-1903



Ενώ εδώ με Ηχώ, από το «Ηχώ και Νάρκισσος» του Νότη Περγιάλη, με την Έλλη Λαμπέτη και τον Δημήτρη Χορν:






Κι εκεί ολόκληρο, με όλους (Αντιγόνη Βαλάκου, Τόνια Καράλη, Μαρία Μιχαλοπούλου, Μιχάλης Μπούχλης, Νίκος Φιλιππόπουλος, Άννα Λώρη, Στέλιος Βόκοβιτς, σε ραδιοσκηνοθεσία του Μήτσου Λυγίζου).


----------



## Costas (May 29, 2013)

Daeman, έγραψες με τα καλούδια σου!


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2013)

Ο φίλος μου ο Αρμένης, συμμαθητής μου στο σχολειό στην Κρήτη, που έχει κι αυτός μανία με τις λέξεις, μου έγραψε:

ՄԱՆԻՇԱԿ = ουσ. βιολέτα, μενεξές | ԱԼՊԻԱԿԱՆ ~ κυκλάμινο | ԵՌԱԳՈՅՆ ~ πανσές

ՄԱՆԻՇԱԿԱԳՈՅՆ = επίθ. μενεξεδένιος, μοβ

Τα ονόματα Μανούσος, Μανουσάκης, Βάρδας (Βαρτάν), Βαρδινογιάννης που συναντάμε στην Κρήτη έχουν αρμενικές ρίζες. 


και στο Wiktionary:
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/մանիշակ


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2017)

...
Νάρκισσος και Νάρκισσος: η οπτική ψευδαίσθηση

Δίψασε, κι όπως έσκυψε να πιει, εντός του δίψα αλλιώτικη θεριεύει:
μες στο νερό που πίνει μια μορφή, μορφή που μονομιάς τον συνεπαίρνει.
Θωρεί εικόνα και θαρρεί κορμί - ασώματο, που ωστόσο δίνει ελπίδα.
Σαστίζει με τον «άλλον» που είναι αυτός - ακίνητος εκεί, μαρμαρωμένος,
άγαλμα από πέτρα παριανή, κι η όψη του στραμμένη στην εικόνα.
Βλέπει γερμένος πάνω στο νερό τα μάτια του, τα δίδυμα αστέρια,
την κόμη που μπορεί να παραβγεί αντάξια με Απόλλωνα και Βάκχο,
άνηβα μάγουλα και φίλντισι λαιμό, την όψη του την κοντυλογραμμένη,
την πάλλευκη, σαν χιόνι καθαρό βαμμένο με του ρόδου τις εξάψεις.
Του εαυτού του τώρα θαυμαστής, παθαίνεται γι' αυτά που τον θαυμάζουν,
τον εαυτό του ανήξερος ποθεί, παινεύει και παινεύεται συνάμα,
μνηστήρας και λαχτάρα του μαζί, καίγεται μες στις φλόγες που ανάβει.
Πόσες φορές το απατηλό νερό δε φίλησε! Τόσα φιλιά χαμένα:
Πόσες φορές στο γάργαρο νερό δε βύθισε τα χέρια ν' αγκαλιάσει
ό,τι θωρούσε, σώμα και λαιμό - πόσες φορές… κι «αυτός» δεν ήταν μέσα!
Αυτό που βλέπει δεν το εννοεί. Αδιάφορο! Τον καίει αυτό που βλέπει.
η πλάνη μες στα μάτια του βαθιά - τον ξεγελάει μαζί και τον ξανάβει.

(Οβίδιου Μεταμορφώσεις, 3. 351-355, μετ. Θ. Δ. Παπαγγελή)


dumque sitim sedare cupit, sitis altera crevit, 
dumque bibit, visae correptus imagine formae
spem sine corpore amat, corpus putat esse, quod umbra est.
adstupet ipse sibi vultuque inmotus eodem
haeret, ut e Pario formatum marmore signum;
spectat humi positus geminum, sua lumina, sidus 
et dignos Baccho, dignos et Apolline crines
inpubesque genas et eburnea colla decusque
oris et in niveo mixtum candore ruborem,
cunctaque miratur, quibus est mirabilis ipse:
se cupit inprudens et, qui probat, ipse probatur, 
dumque petit, petitur, pariterque accendit et ardet.
inrita fallaci quotiens dedit oscula fonti,
in mediis quotiens visum captantia collum
bracchia mersit aquis nec se deprendit in illis!
quid videat, nescit; sed quod videt, uritur illo, 
atque oculos idem, qui decipit, incitat error.

Liber Tertius, 415-431

http://www.thelatinlibrary.com/ovid/ovid.met3.shtml


----------

